# Earthquakes



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

MMDA PREPARING






Be Prepared Metro Manila | Disaster Preparedness Plan | MMDA


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Lots of taxpayer money going around just in time for the supposed Big One and it's a coincidence that the next national Elections will be next year.

MMDA Chairman "Twinky Eyes" is running for Senator. Go figure.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

galactic said:


> Lots of taxpayer money going around just in time for the supposed Big One and it's a coincidence that the next national Elections will be next year.
> 
> MMDA Chairman "Twinky Eyes" is running for Senator. Go figure.


Yeah no different than in the US. They rely on short term memory. 

But his has been being planned for a while since Ondoy in 2009 the Australians are the mentors here.
Hopefully it won't just be a flash bang and they will work on safety


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

It's a good thing beautiful Carla Abellana was on the video. 
Otherwise I couldn't have understood anything that I must do during an earthquake.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

galactic said:


> It's a good thing beautiful Carla Abellana was on the video.
> Otherwise I couldn't have understood anything that I must do during an earthquake.


:behindsofa:


----------

